# Anyone interested in developing a website for me?



## PaulieG (Sep 24, 2009)

My wife is a Clinical psychologist, and she just opened her own office. We'd like to get a site up and running for her, but we are way too busy to get it up and running (working full time and brad school is a bitch with kids). I'm also not all that skilled with web design. I'm looking for someone to do this for me. If you're interested, send me a PM...and of course I don't expect this to be free.


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 24, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Reefer86 (Sep 24, 2009)

let me know what kind of thing you are looking for as i myself did webdesign at uni as part of my course and a real good friend of mine does website design as his job, so im sure we could knock something up thats easy and simple and also easy for you to add things too for free. let me know what your looking for in a site or if you want something more complex

EDIT sent PM


----------



## Disparia (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll do it... for one of your i7's crunching for me for a month 

No, would love to offer, but I got to get a handle on my own sites...


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 24, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> I'll do it... for one of your i7's crunching for me for a month
> 
> No, would love to offer, but I got to get a handle on my own sites...



NEVER! NEVER! LOL I'm really glad that I never got into web design and development. I just don't have the patience for it.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 24, 2009)

i would do it but currently am sressing launching my fiancee's site, she models and stuff so she's got tons of pics to upload and tag etc and tons of other things man its insane!!


----------



## Kreij (Sep 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> *My wife is a Clinical psychologist*, and she just opened her own office.



Isn't her profession and the fact she is married to you, a conflict of interests?
or did she marriy you so she will always have a patient? 

You could opt to purchase a web site template that suits you, and then just fill in the verbage. You can get them very reasonable and they are basically; put on site, fill in words, go.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 25, 2009)

You also might consider downloading the 30 day trial of Expression Web.  There's tons of templates and it's as close to drag and drop in web design as you can get.  I took a class that was centered around it and it's a fun program to use.


----------



## syker (Oct 5, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> i would do it but currently am sressing launching my fiancee's site, she models and stuff so she's got tons of pics to upload and tag etc and tons of other things man its insane!!



haha! that website will be so f*cking slow! try to minimize the size of the pictures as much as possible. there is no way that people will be interested after two whole minutes of waiting for the pictures to upload. make a separate page to put the pictures on and make sure that you warn the people that they are about to open up a large page. otherwise, you will have no click-through traffic.


----------

